

Access a locked iPhone 5 in 3 seconds. - fogonthedowns
http://youtu.be/EC6HGUZsnVk
iOS does not default to secure.<p>Use siri to get around the password screen. Say you set up a password and leave your phone on your desk, you believe it is secure, it is not.<p>Your friends can access your sms, calendar, twitter and other accounts.
======
WiseWeasel
So is it limited to tweets? I could see how that might be annoying if anyone
were following me on Twitter.

